# Don't read this



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

This is for dog trainers only. But be prepared for a twenty minute read. Drayton is never brief. LOL http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/another-potentially-dangerous-dog-trainer#comment-6146


----------

